# disassembling packard bell easy note tj65



## scn09 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hi there, Does anyone know any sites with instructions on how to disassemble a packard bell easynote tj65 to get to the fan to clean it? I have disassembled other laptops and cleaned the fans but this one i just cant work out how to get at it. Thanks a lot.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

disassembly manual

Download packard bell tj65 disassembly manual


----------



## scn09 (Dec 27, 2011)

Thank for your reply, on the link you gave me is only (download packard bell easynote tj65), but not the manual. and anyway when i download it a folder opens and says this folder is empty. Thanks again. Any other suggestions?


----------



## ReviverSoft (Nov 30, 2009)

Here you go:

ftp://ftp.packardbell.com/pub/itemnr/CS070A00/en_tj_disassembly.pdf

This is a link to the actual disassembly guide, which you can either view in your browser or save to your desktop as a PDF file.


----------



## scn09 (Dec 27, 2011)

:facepalm: Thats a job and a half !! But needs to be done. Thanks very very much!


----------

